# If you could be a fish, what fish would you be?



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

My choice would be a Black Ghost Knife... then I could become huge and eat little guppies and swim sideways, upside down, backwards...


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I would definitely be an Oscar, I'd eat anything smaller than myself, and if it was bigger I'd try! :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thread moved as we can't have too many topics related to fish in Offtopic Discussion section.:blueshake:

I would be an altum angelfish swimming the tank with erect fins and hide amongst the tall plants.:thumbsup:


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i wpoul be a bumble bee catfish


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I would be anything large enough to be predator vs. prey


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Either a Green sturgeon because they live for hundreds of years or a Whale Shark because it is the largest fish in the world. Both also have few if any predators. 

As for aquarium fish, probably an Albino BN pleco. Just way too fun to watch and when breeding change colors unlike any other fish I have ever seen. Now if I could just get one!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Grunion. Gettin' freaky on the beach on a moonlit night.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tophat665 said:


> Grunion. Gettin' freaky on the beach on a moonlit night.


:bluelaugh: A monster at sea freaking a couple who are stargazing along the shore.:wink2:


----------



## ^angel^ (Dec 2, 2006)

i would like to be a discus. they are beautiful.


----------



## Oceane (Aug 4, 2006)

If i were to live in the sea i would love to be a shark, they are such an ancient species. If i were to be an aquarium fish i'd be a cat fish of some sort.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

hmmm, I would have to pick a Frontosa they get large enough not to have to worry about being picked on. Yet they are beautiful, gracefull and a little shy.


----------



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

so many to pick from! um... i love huma triggers so much so maybe one of those for a sw tank... and i love rays to, their movements just mesmorize me...so i could be a tea cup ray for fw.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

somthing pretty and poisonius like a lionfish etc


----------



## Bristle nose (Oct 15, 2006)

Ever a L200 or L397 Pleco!


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

Bristle nose said:


> Ever a L200 or L397 Pleco!


you and your L200's, i'll send you 1 for xmas :lol:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

I want to be an angelfish for a day, so I can talk to my sick angel to find out if it wants to be put out of it's misery or kept alive at it's current state.


----------



## Bristle nose (Oct 15, 2006)

sazzy said:


> you and your L200's, i'll send you 1 for xmas :lol:


Okay then, when can i be expecting to receive it?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

humongous aethiopicus

African lungfish, breath air, crush anything that fits in your mouth, and get to monster size.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

On 2nd thought, I wouldn't go closer to Gump.:blink:


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Why not Blue?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Gump said:


> Why not Blue?


Lol..You mentioned monster.:tongue:


----------



## iamlinda69 (Dec 18, 2006)

i'd definatly have to be a ghost knife fish. just coz they're really cool looking and they can swim in all different directions!


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Blue said:


> Gump said:
> 
> 
> > Why not Blue?
> ...


I do enjoy large fish. Im hoping i can get my lungfish to 4'+, I just think that would be so cool.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

id want to be a Clown Loach


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

I would be a discus cause then i know im the king of the aquarium


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

candiru the fish all men fear lol


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

daisycutter said:


> candiru the fish all men fear lol


:shock: That's a peculiar choice.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

My little gump eats candiru like... well... how my bichirs would eat a candiru.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Is a mermaid a fish? I'd like to be a mermaid for a day... so I could come back and tell everyone what I saw and experienced.

If it has to be a fish... I love the manta rays. They're huge, graceful, no predators, and peaceful themselves.


----------

